# HELP!!! are my cleveland clubs fake ???



## knighty (Aug 1, 2013)

I have recently bought some cleveland clubs, a couple of irons have serial number but most don't can anyone help ????


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 1, 2013)

I suppose the first question is where did you buy them from?  And the wrong answer is eBay from someone who _'won them in a competition'._


----------



## Grogger (Aug 1, 2013)

Maybe they're not supposed to all have a serial number on? I could be wrong though? I know with callaway sets only the 8 iron has the serial number on, or so I believe


----------



## knighty (Aug 1, 2013)

a friend I play with said he knew a man with his irons for sale, I went to his house he seem like a keen golfer fake didn't cross my mind at all until a other friend got suspicious when they didn't all have a serial number. is there any pointers to fake clubs ??


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 1, 2013)

IIRC Cleveland stamp one club with the serial (7 iron I think) but not the rest. 
If the serial is almost dot matrix like rather than solid font numbers and letters you shoukd be ok. 
The fakers seem to target the "larger" makers; Titleist, Mizuno, Nike and especially Ping.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 1, 2013)

On my Cleveland CG16's I bought 5 through to PW and only the 6 iron has a serial number. The other wedges all have their own serial numbers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2013)

Have you tried contacting Cleveland and seeing if its a kosher registration number?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 1, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			The fakers seem to target the "larger" makers; Titleist, Mizuno, Nike and especially Ping.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of piffle, you telling me my Pong G24s are fake??  And as for my Mike Convert Driver, nothing wrong with that either.  Just a load of scare stories to frighten people off eBay.


----------



## shivas irons (Aug 1, 2013)

Do what Homer said, If you get no joy with that and they are a current model take them to your local dealer match them up with a set and see if they are different.Generally you can spot the fakes when you match up against the real deal.


----------



## knighty (Aug 2, 2013)

Spoke with cleveland this morning and they say they dont check serial number over the phone 

ive took a few pics to see if anyone can match up to theres and maybe help  thanks


----------



## knighty (Aug 2, 2013)

the first five pictures is the 4 irons which looks the most fake in my eyes, this one has a different grip to the other. what i have got in my head is that the 4 irons was purchased after the other and this is the fake one, hopefully its just the 4 irons thats fake the other irons look a better quality to me but im still not convinced, the paint on the back of the 4 iron is a slightly different colour to the rest.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2013)

If Cleveland won't confirm over the phone put it in writing either by mail to their customer services or just send a good old fashioned letter


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 2, 2013)

Pretty irons and to my eye they look real..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 2, 2013)

FAKES!

Everyone knows it's spelt 'Cleevland'


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 2, 2013)

They look well made and the paint fill looks good too. I'd still push on in getting it verified though.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 2, 2013)

I did a check up online and I couldn't find much on other cases of fakes for this make and model. Obviously not 100% reliable but the early indication is that if these are fakes then they are rare.

According to some sources online the 6I should be the only club with the serial number. This is true for Titleist irons as well. I think serials can show on every iron if they are a custom set.


----------



## Steve Coll (Aug 3, 2013)

I've just bought a set of taylormade burner os irons and every iron has got a different serial number on and 2 of them have the serial number in a different font, I was suspicious at first but after checking the quality of the irons it's quite clear there not fake as I bought them from a authorised outlet and checking them against other irons from different shops there all the same, if in doubt go and compare them in a shop.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 3, 2013)

From the pictures if they are fake then the counterfeiters have raised their game big style.


----------



## TheDashingBlade (Aug 3, 2013)

Was the set originally bought as a 5-PW set and then the original owner added a 4 iron separately? Kind of makes sense for an individually purchased iron to have a serial number. Either way, looking at the finish of the ferrules, the paintwork and overall quality I would be incredibly surprised if they are snide.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 3, 2013)

What's to stop the people that make fake clubs copying the serial number off genuine clubs?


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Aug 3, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			What's to stop the people that make fake clubs copying the serial number off genuine clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Shhh, don't give them ideas!!


----------



## Jdb2005 (Aug 3, 2013)

Is there an actual site where make, model and serial number can be typed in to verified ? If not there should be


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Aug 3, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			Is there an actual site where make, model and serial number can be typed in to verified ? If not there should be
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that just become a database for counterfeiters to obtain "real" serial numbers to put on their fakes?


----------



## Jdb2005 (Aug 3, 2013)

BRISTOL86 said:



			Wouldn't that just become a database for counterfeiters to obtain "real" serial numbers to put on their fakes?
		
Click to expand...

It's the same for jewellery , they have a database to combat fakes. Am sure there database is not dishing out serial numbers to counterfeiters


----------



## Rooter (Aug 3, 2013)

Every single iron of my TM set have serial numbers, but they were not off the shelf. Can the op not go to a Cleveland stockist to check?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 3, 2013)

I use to have a set of Callaway Big Bertha (purchased from AG) & only the 8i had the serial number. Maybe cleveland are the same.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Aug 3, 2013)

And forgot to say my cleveland cg 16 am sure it's only my 6 iron that has number and they came from a cleveland stockists


----------



## knighty (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for your help guys  nearest cleveland stockist with them in stock is miles away, been to see a few pros and they both said they were 99% they are real that confident he said he would accept them as a part ex. so I'm taking his word for it. played great with them yesterday it was just a mate that planted a seed in my head..... not listen to him again haha


----------



## DappaDonDave (Aug 3, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			It's the same for jewellery , they have a database to combat fakes. Am sure there database is not dishing out serial numbers to counterfeiters
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty easy for anyone with half a hacking brain to breach an sql database and retrieve all the serial numbers.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 3, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			It's pretty easy for anyone with half a hacking brain to breach an sql database and retrieve all the serial numbers.
		
Click to expand...

But putting the unique serial on every club is more time consuming for the counterfeiter and would increase costs. They already get enough sales from saps to not worry about ensuring unique serial number on the clubs.


----------

